# Tell us about your Fluff



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

*I was thinking that we might have fun taking time to describe some of our fluff’s habits, etc.*

*1. What one word best describes your fluff’s personality?*
*2. Does your fluff like to play? If so what is his/her favorite toy or game?*
*3. Does your fluff like other dogs? Any that he/she likes more? Any that he/she like less?*
*4. Does your fluff like to go in the car? On Walks? Play Outside?*
*5. What is your fluff’s favorite thing to do?*
*6. What is your fluff’s favorite treat? Favorite Food?*
*7. Where do you fluff like to sleep? During the day? At night?*
*8. Does your fluff enjoy cuddling? Giving kisses? *
*9. What is the funniest thing your fluff does?*
*10. If you have multiple fluffs, do they get along? *
*11. If you have multiple fluffs, describe what is different about each of their personalities?*
*12. What do you love best about your fluff?*

*Can’t wait to see everyone’s answers. I love to learn more about each furbaby*.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

*1. What one word best describes your fluff’s personality?*
Laid Back
*2. Does your fluff like to play? If so what is his/her favorite toy or game?*
Loves to play fetch with his squeaky squirrel. 
*3. Does your fluff like other dogs? Any that he/she likes more? Any that he/she like less?*
Yes - he likes calm dogs
*4. Does your fluff like to go in the car? On Walks? Play Outside?*
Yes, Atticus LOVES the car, walks and likes to go to the office, outside..depends loves to walk and sniff.
*5. What is your fluff’s favorite thing to do?*
sit on his but and get belly rubs
*6. What is your fluff’s favorite treat? Favorite Food?*
buddy biscuits, buddy biscuits (soft and chewy)
*7. Where do you fluff like to sleep? During the day? At night?*
anywhere near me.. he sleeps during the day and night quite well
*8. Does your fluff enjoy cuddling? Giving kisses? *
Yes, YES
*9. What is the funniest thing your fluff does?*
sit on his hind end and demand belly rubs and stick out his tongue when he is getting belly rubs
*10. If you have multiple fluffs, do they get along? *yes,the gang gets along well
*11. If you have multiple fluffs, describe what is different about each of their personalities?* They are all laid back except Scout - who is not laid back. Grace wants attention all the time, Attiucs put his paw on the others heads when he is over playing with them or doesn't want to be bothered, Rugby is just cutey cute and loves belly rubs and but he isn't demanding, he loves to be carried! Scout is a crazy cuddler.
*12. What do you love best about your fluff? 
That he is always a happy guy! He is just so easy and I think the best!:chili:
*


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

*1. What one word best describes your fluff’s personality? *Vain
*2. **Does your fluff like to play? If so what is his/her favorite toy or game?* Yes, fetch with squeaky toys
*3. **Does your fluff like other dogs? Any that he/she likes more? Any that he/she like less?* Not really. He sort of likes my friend's pom, but they've only ever met once.
*4. **Does your fluff like to go in the car? On Walks? Play Outside?* Yes, yes, and yes
*5. **What is your fluff’s favorite thing to do?* Play and snuggle up with me in the morning before I get ready for work.
*6. **What is your fluff’s favorite treat? Favorite Food? *soup
*7. **Where do you fluff like to sleep? During the day? At night?* during the day if we are home he finds a spot in whatever room we are in. At night he sleeps in his bed in the next room.
*8. **Does your fluff enjoy cuddling? Giving kisses?* Only for a bit - he's a bit more independent.
*9. **What is the funniest thing your fluff does?* Lately it's been posing for the camera and not allowing for candid shots.
*10. **If you have multiple fluffs, do they get along?* N/A
*11. **If you have multiple fluffs, describe what is different about each of their personalities?* N/A
*12. **What do you love best about your fluff?* He's pretty smart and knows what he wants.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

1. What one word best describes your fluff’s personality? *Sweet :wub:*
2. Does your fluff like to play? If so what is his/her favorite toy or game? *Yes!! He loves all toys and loves to play fetch.*
3. Does your fluff like other dogs? Any that he/she likes more? Any that he/she like less? *Yes, he loves other dogs. He prefers little dogs as big dogs can been scary to him sometimes - but one of his friends is a great dane!*
4. Does your fluff like to go in the car? On Walks? Play Outside? *The car has been one of his faveourite places since he was very young! Walks - it depends where - he doesn't like walking near busy roads. he loves to play outside.*
5. What is your fluff’s favorite thing to do? *Play fetch.*
6. What is your fluff’s favorite treat? Favorite Food? *Chicken!*
7. Where do you fluff like to sleep? During the day? At night? *During the day either in his bed in the kitchen or beside me on the sofa if I'm watching TV. At night, on my bed.*
8. Does your fluff enjoy cuddling? Giving kisses? *Yes & Yes*
9. What is the funniest thing your fluff does?* He has an obsession with bags - if theres a backpack, grocery bag, any kind of bag on the floor - he will sleep on it!!*
10. If you have multiple fluffs, do they get along? *Milo & Roxy get along and Roxy & Amber get along. Milo & Amber don't.*
11. If you have multiple fluffs, describe what is different about each of their personalities? *Roxy and Milo are both crazy and hyper, Amber is much calmer. Roxy will always stay near when off lead but the other 2 will run and run until they're called back.*
12. What do you love best about your fluff? *He's just so cuddly and affectionate. *


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

*1. What one word best describes your fluff’s personality? *CRAZY!!!
*2. **Does your fluff like to play? If so what is his/her favorite toy or game? *Loves to play. His favorite toy by far is from Petstages the stuffing free Monkey, that has a squeaker chamber in it. One of these days I need to get video of him...he plays it like an instrument :HistericalSmiley: And teases you with it, he will do it right in your face. And he loves to run around figure 8's in the house around the coffe table and dining room table. I wish I could get him to do agility I'm sure he would love that.
*3. **Does your fluff like other dogs? Any that he/she likes more? Any that he/she like less? *NOT at all...none. It is really sad I wish he did, like our other one could care less about dogs. We had a hard time getting Nelson out to socialize him over the winter when we got him, and then got a really bad blizzard here that year and were actually stuck in the house a month. Then by the time we did get him out to puppy school he was usually the only dog there, so we got ripped off...actually he got ripped off. It's trying... Though his groomer claims he doesn't bark at one single dog there, she thinks its us. That he only acts afraid of and barks at dogs when we are present.
*4. **Does your fluff like to go in the car? On Walks? Play Outside? *He likes the car if he is going somewhere fun, anywhere else he shakes the whole way there...I dunno how he knows! And walks he doesn't really enjoy because he is afraid of anything, pulls and barks at everything. When we walk him we have to take him to a private community with very little stimuli there. And he loves to play outside in the yard though. Even in the dead of winter he runs through the snow. He just doesn't like to go out if its snowing or raining. :HistericalSmiley:
*5. **What is your fluff’s favorite thing to do? *Play!
*6. **What is your fluff’s favorite treat? Favorite Food? *He loves carrots, he will do anything for a carrot. And he loves his Wellness wet food that he gets occasionally for a snack.
*7. **Where do you fluff like to sleep? During the day? At night? *He sleeps in my parents room in a crate, I call it his "baby crib" :HistericalSmiley: During the day wherever we are, living room, couch, his downstairs crate. Or one of his other dog beds.
*8. **Does your fluff enjoy cuddling? Giving kisses? *Loves it.
*9. **What is the funniest thing your fluff does? *Probably the thing with the monkey toy, you can't help but laugh.
*10. **If you have multiple fluffs, do they get along? *I don't think they would...
*11. **If you have multiple fluffs, describe what is different about each of their personalities? *Nelson and Andy were night and day!!!
*12. **What do you love best about your fluff? *That he came to us after a time of sorrow after our Andy passed. And I didn't think I could ever have another dog. As trying as he is sometimes, he definitely brings the joy back into our home.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

1. What one word best describes your fluff’s personality? SWEET
2. Does your fluff like to play? If so what is his/her favorite toy or game? YES. TUG-A-TAG-A WITH HIS DAD PULLING ON STUFFED TOY.
3. Does your fluff like other dogs? Any that he/she likes more? Any that he/she like less? LOVES OTHER DOGS ESPECIALLY WHITE ONES. ADORES THE OTHER 4 DOGS ON OUR FLOOR
4. Does your fluff like to go in the car? On Walks? Play Outside? LOVES BEING IN THE CAR, AND ON WALKS OUTSIDE. NO FENCED IN AREA SO DOESN'T REALLY PLAY OUTDOORS.
5. What is your fluff’s favorite thing to do? FOLLOW ME AND SNUGGLE
6. What is your fluff’s favorite treat? Favorite Food? KONA CHICKEN JERKY/ BOILED CHICKEN AND VEGGIES
7. Where do you fluff like to sleep? During the day? At night? SLEEPS ON HIS CAT BED NEXT TO MY DESK DURING THE DAY. IN OUR BED AT NIGHT
8. Does your fluff enjoy cuddling? Giving kisses? LOVES TO CUDDLE AND GIVE KISSES
9. What is the funniest thing your fluff does? SNEEZING NOISES TO GET OUR ATTENTION AND GETTING EXCITED WHEN WE CALL HIM "GARBAGE DOG" SO HE CAN WALK DOWN THE HALL TO THE COMPACTOR :blink:
10. If you have multiple fluffs, do they get along? N/A
11. If you have multiple fluffs, describe what is different about each of their personalities? N/A
12. What do you love best about your fluff? HIS FACE, HIS SHOW DOG PRANCE AND HIS UNCONDITIONAL LOVE. :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

*1. What one word best describes your fluff’s personality?*
Archie: Sweet 
Abbey: demanding
Ava: Precious
Tink: Knucklehead

*2. Does your fluff like to play? If so what is his/her favorite toy or game?*
Archie: He plays with me, he grabs my sleeve and acts tough, but he's a wimp and can't hold on for more than three seconds.

Abbey: Always tries to get the other dogs to play with her, they rarely do

Ava: LOVES people to "pretend" they're gonna get her...she spins in circles then starts racing through the house

Tink: His toys are not toys, they are his stress relievers, he's never without a toy in his mouth. He doesn't play - ever.

*3. Does your fluff like other dogs? Any that he/she likes more? Any that he/she like less?*
Archie: Likes is brother and sisters, doesn't bother much with others

Abbey: Likes to boss other dogs around who come to visit. She likes to be mean and bite dogs we may encounter on a walk.

Ava: Loves her friends when they come over!!!! 

Tink: Gets along fine with his brother and sisters. Stays clear of all others.

*4. Does your fluff like to go in the car? On Walks? Play Outside?*

Archie: LOVES to go with me in the car and LOVES to go on walks!!!!!

Abbey: Loves to go with her dad in the car and enjoys her walks too.

Ava: LOVES going everywhere with her mommy and is a terrific walker!!

Tink: Is fine in the car and enjoys walks.

*5. What is your fluff’s favorite thing to do?*
Archie: It's somewhere between walks and kayaking
Abbey: Going to the store with her dad
Ava: Being with me, and being held or chased
Tink: Getting lovin' from his mom
*6. What is your fluff’s favorite treat? Favorite Food?*
Arch: Dried Apples wrapped in chicken
Abbey: Same as Arch
Ava: soft buddy biscuits, but an apple wrapped in chicken while in the car
Tink: soft buddy biscuits
*7. Where do you fluff like to sleep? During the day? At night?*
Day:
Archie, Abbey and Ava: on the sofa during the day
Tink: on his "look out" chair across from the sofa so he can look outside

Night:
Archie, Abbey and Ava: in bed with me
Tink: in his he-man comfy cave pen
*8. Does your fluff enjoy cuddling? Giving kisses? *
Arch: loves me to hug and kiss him - he's not a kisser
Abbey: the best kisser in the world (ribbons to prove it too)
Ava: MUST be loved and kissed at all times - will kiss occassionally
Tink: Loves me to give him lovin' - he doesn't give me any kisses.
*9. What is the funniest thing your fluff does?*
Arch: ?
Abbey: Walks in dead slow motion to the water bowl (?????)
Ava: Spins in circles when you pretend to "get her" and speaks in sneezes
Tink: continually grabs one piece of kibble, carries it into the next room to eat it and comes back for another one...over and over and over....:blink:
*10. If you have multiple fluffs, do they get along? *
They all get along perfectly
*11. If you have multiple fluffs, describe what is different about each of their personalities?*
Archie is the passive leader of the pack, they all know it. He's calm and loving

Abbey is a bossy yappy it's "all about me" kind of girl with her nose in everyone's business.

Ava loves to be part of the gang, she's sweet and happy, but just let them try to get a treat away from her  whoa!!

Tink: has no personality at all really. He eats, stands guard and barks all day long. But we're all safe with him on duty.

*12. What do you love best about your fluff?
*I love everything about each of my dogs, they are each individual, they are happy, healthy and keep us laughing.
*

*


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

*You better get busy Lynn, you still have 3 to do!*

*1. What one word best describes your fluff’s personality?*
Perceptive
*2. Does your fluff like to play? If so what is his/her favorite toy or game?*
He doesn't play with toys except for one squeaky ball that he loves to play fetch with, and he likes to play fetch with acorns outside. I have a container full of acorns in my freezer that I thaw out throughout the year since he likes them so much lol.
*3. **Does your fluff like other dogs? Any that he/she likes more? Any that he/she like less?* 
No, he seems to have no use for them, other than to boss them around when he first meets them.
*4. Does your fluff like to go in the car? On Walks? Play Outside?*
He likes to go with me places, but sometimes gets nervous until we get there and is fine on the way back. It's strange and he didn't always do that. 
Yes, he enjoys his outside time.
*5. What is your fluff’s favorite thing to do?*
Being with me - def. a companion dog
*6. What is your fluff’s favorite treat? Favorite Food?*
Mommy's homemade chicken jerky
*7. Where do you fluff like to sleep? During the day? At night?*
During the day - his bed ON the couch lol. At night with me.
*8. **Does your fluff enjoy cuddling? Giving kisses?* 
Yep
*9. What is the funniest thing your fluff does?*
If I move my hands around and make scratching sounds under the covers he gets hyper and digs and snorts
*10. **If you have multiple fluffs, do they get along?* 
Perri's my only but he likes his cousin Andre the Bichon and they get along bc Perri grew up with him and they are always together-Perri is at their house when I work and Andre is at mine a lot. He's not overt about it-doesn't cuddle with him ect but he does like him - he runs to find him when I put him over there in the mornings, ect
*11. If you have multiple fluffs, describe what is different about each of their personalities?*
Perri is well behaved, and smart. He's not friendly with people who are not in his "inner circle" though. 
Andre is stubborn and defiant but sweet and also laid back with people and other dogs.
*12. What do you love best about your fluff?*
How he makes me feel. I just love being a doggy mom.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Pat: I forgot about Abbey and the water bowl!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

*Snowy*


*1. What one word best describes your fluff’s personality?* Goofy
*2. Does your fluff like to play? If so what is his/her favorite toy or game?* This fluff was born to play. All sort of toys he loves. He also turns anything his mouth can reach into a toy (ex: empty water bottles). He is known to have an addiction. They call him a Fetch-a-holic! 
*3. Does your fluff like other dogs? Any that he/she likes more? Any that he/she like less?* Social bug loves all sort of dogs. The tail goes speedy wagging - sometimes I worry that it would fall off :HistericalSmiley:
*4. Does your fluff like to go in the car? On Walks? Play Outside?* Loves to go for car rides and surprisingly does recognize my ride :w00t: walks? also loves them. The more chances to let him outdoors, the more happy he becomes :tender: the garden is his fave place to hang out. A garden with a pool suits his needs best. 
*5. What is your fluff’s favorite thing to do?* play ball
*6. What is your fluff’s favorite treat? Favorite Food?* CHEESE. 
*7. Where do you fluff like to sleep? During the day? At night?* on his bed 
*8. Does your fluff enjoy cuddling? Giving kisses? * yes. He is an average kisser :wub: 
*9. What is the funniest thing your fluff does?* when you put some bread in the garden for the bird who some have their nests on the tree and others visit the garden, and he was also out with you, he will not allow the birds to eat them, he would run to the bread and *pretend* to be interested in eating it (but doesn't really), then sit close to it, making sure that birds don't come over.
*10. If you have multiple fluffs, do they get along? * Snowy and Crystal were meant to be for one another. Always sweet for the eyes to see how much they are bonded to one another :wub:
*11. If you have multiple fluffs, describe what is different about each of their personalities?* 
one is not cautious when doing anything in his puppy world (Snowy), 
the other one is more cautious in her puppy world (Crystal), 
one is active (Snowy), 
the other one is laid back and goes active depending on her mood (Crystal),
one is more expressive - body, face, eyes, tail are all used and you can tell his excitement in miles away (Snowy), 
the other one doesn't show much of expressions (Crystal), 
one loves all dogs more, but when it comes to tiny creatures he has a prey drive in him (Snowy), 
the other one would give more kisses to tiny creatures than other dogs she doesn't know - prey drive is zero in her (Crystal)
one would prefer to play with a human instead of being on a human lap (Snowy)
the other one loves to be on a human lap for so long (Crystal) 
*12. What do you love best about your fluff?*
His goofiness.


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

*1. What one word best describes your fluff’s personality? *Sweet

*2. **Does your fluff like to play? If so what is his/her favorite toy or game? *He likes little soft toys and his giant armadillo (about half his size) with the elastic tail with a squeeker in it. 

*3. Does your fluff like other dogs? Any that he/she likes more? Any that he/she like less?*
Yes. He really likes little dogs, but is willing to make friends with big ones if they aren't too hyper. He has no problem putting a big dog in his/her place.

*4. **Does your fluff like to go in the car? On Walks? Play Outside?* OMG, yes! He goes everywhere with me I can get away with. I joke that he thinks his name is "Awwww!" because that is what people say when they see him with me. He really likes his stroller and riding in his basket on the front of my bike.

*5. **What is your fluff’s favorite thing to do? *Anything I'm doing. He is happiest when he is with me and we really enjoy Agility classes.

*6. **What is your fluff’s favorite treat? Favorite Food? *Anything my husband is cooking in the smoker.

*7. **Where do you fluff like to sleep? During the day? At night?* During the day, he likes to sleep on my clothes (he will get my dirty clothes from my closet sometimes) in whatever room I'm in. At night, he usually sleeps in bed with me in the curve of my back.

*8. **Does your fluff enjoy cuddling? Giving kisses?* Loves to play "Baby Bogie". I'll ask him, are you my Baby Bogie and he will push back into my arms and lay there like a human baby while I rub his tummy. He also likes me to blow raspberries on his tummy.

*9. **What is the funniest thing your fluff does? *Runs down our front walk, the driveway, sidewalk, and up the neighbors driveway while I walk across the front yard. He is really prissy about not stepping on grass and dirt.

*10. **If you have multiple fluffs, do they get along? *He got along great with our foster, Sammy, but we are back to our only doggie family.

*11. **If you have multiple fluffs, describe what is different about each of their personalities?* n/a 

*12. **What do you love best about your fluff? *That he loves me more than anyone else. We are a mutual admiration society, LOL!


----------



## MyaMaltese (Oct 15, 2010)

1. What one word best describes your fluff’s personality?
*Loving*
2. Does your fluff like to play? If so what is his/her favorite toy or game?*Yes, Mya likes to play tag and tug of war. Her favourite toy is her froggie. *
3. Does your fluff like other dogs? Any that he/she likes more? Any that he/she like less? *Yes, she is good friends with a Pittbull, Chihuahua, Yorkie and other Malts. She doesn't like strangers  Until she gets to know them!*
4. Does your fluff like to go in the car? On Walks? Play Outside? *Mya loves car rides, she loves to stick her head out the window on nice days. Definitely loves walks and playing outside, especially when I let her run free. *
5. What is your fluff’s favorite thing to do? *Cuddle, play with her toys and sleep.* 
6. What is your fluff’s favorite treat? Favorite Food? I* make Mya peanut butter and plain yogurt frozen treats which she loves. She pretty much likes any food...not too picky. *
7. Where do you fluff like to sleep? During the day? At night? *She likes to sleep on the floor, anywhere there's a pillow: couch and in bed. *
8. Does your fluff enjoy cuddling? Giving kisses? *Yes very much so, she is such a lover dog. *
9. What is the funniest thing your fluff does? *Wow, too many things; makes ewok noises..can't even explain it. She burrows and digs things. Barking at her reflection. *
10. If you have multiple fluffs, do they get along? *I don't have another fluff, but my boyfriends sister had one and lived with us for a few months and they got along pretty well. Mika had a little dominance over Mya since she was there first. *
11. If you have multiple fluffs, describe what is different about each of their personalities? Not applicable. 
12. What do you love best about your fluff? *How cute she is and how she always like to cuddle and snuggle  a true companion.:heart::heart:* [/COLOR]


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

*Crystal*

*1. What one word best describes your fluff’s personality?* Sweet
*2. Does your fluff like to play? If so what is his/her favorite toy or game?* Squeaky face toy and Soft toys (ex: stuffed toys) are her favorites. Fetch is the game that she likes to play with them. 10% of her instincts is what made her a fetch player but 90% of living with Snowy is what made her a fetch player. In her very early days, she would only fetch Snowy instead of the toy :HistericalSmiley: then when she started to chase after a toy to catch, she would just stay there with it. now the girl masters the game.
*3. Does your fluff like other dogs? Any that he/she likes more? Any that he/she like less?* when it comes to new dogs she hasn't seen before, she is so picky about whom she would want to be friends with. She is cautious and picks her friends carefully. She likes to have more "boy" new friends than "girl" friends. 
*4. Does your fluff like to go in the car? On Walks? Play Outside?* When I tell Crystal "Let's go for a ride", she does all sort of ballet dances :wub: melts my heart. Crystal isn't the type of pup who would show how excited she is. Her tongue and tail are the main indicator, but not much of a body or face expressions. But when it comes to knowing that she is going for a car ride, she would turn into a maltese dancer :wub:
- walks? yup she likes them. searching for kitties/trying to spot kitties in our walks is one of her main goals. 
- she looooves to play outside too.
*5. What is your fluff’s favorite thing to do?* spread her kisses and tones of kisses. That tongue is a weapon. 
*6. What is your fluff’s favorite treat? Favorite Food?* She is crazy about food; no specific favorite. loves them all.
*7. Where do you fluff like to sleep? During the day? At night?* on her bed 
*8. Does your fluff enjoy cuddling? Giving kisses? * oh YES!!! SO MUCH OF IT too! If she caught your face to kiss, you and her will play the "for how long can you catch your breath while I kiss and block your nose from breathing" game. Crystal invented that game :HistericalSmiley: she will not stop kissing if wasn't stopped. the nose is what she mainly targets. 
*9. What is the funniest thing your fluff does?* the way she drops her body on the ground, lay FLAT on her back and shows her tummy, wanting a belly rub...then stays there all still without a single movement even if belly rubs stopped
*10. If you have multiple fluffs, do they get along? * Snowy and Crystal were meant to be for one another. Always sweet for the eyes to see how much they are bonded to one another :wub:
*11. If you have multiple fluffs, describe what is different about each of their personalities?* 
one is not cautious when doing anything (Snowy), 
the other one is more cautious (Crystal), 
one is active (Snowy), 
the other one is laid back and goes active depending on her mood (Crystal),
one is more expressive - body, face, eyes, tail are all used and you can tell his excitement in miles away (Snowy), 
the other one doesn't show much of expressions (Crystal), 
one loves all dogs more, but when it comes to tiny creatures he has a prey drive in him (Snowy), 
the other one would give more kisses to tiny creatures than other dogs she doesn't know - prey drive is zero in her (Crystal)
one would prefer to play with a human instead of being on a human lap (Snowy)
the other one loves to be on a human lap for so long (Crystal) 
*12. What do you love best about your fluff?*
her extreme sweetness :wub:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

*1. What one word best describes your fluff’s personality?* sweet
*2. Does your fluff like to play? If so what is his/her favorite toy or game?*yes. they like to grab a squeaky toy and have me chase after them.
*3. Does your fluff like other dogs? yes/no.Any that he/she likes more?other Maltese Any that he/she like less?*black dogs, big dogs.
*4. Does your fluff like to go in the car? On Walks? Play Outside?* both love to ride in the car. Lily loves walks. Rose prefers the stroller. They don't play outside, but they like to go out on the patio with mama. 
*5. What is your fluff’s favorite thing to do?* cuddle with mommy/daddy
*6. What is your fluff’s favorite treat? Favorite Food?* *apples, bananas
7. Where do you fluff like to sleep? During the day? At night? daytime/*Rose-the couch. Lily-her blankie or cuddle bed. Night/both girls sleep in the middle of our bed near our faces. 
*8. Does your fluff enjoy cuddling? Giving kisses? *Yes and yes
*9. What is the funniest thing your fluff does?Rose/**r*olls over on her back and kicks herself in the head. Lily/tosses her toys in the air and catches them
*10. If you have multiple fluffs, do they get along? *yes, very well
*11. If you have multiple fluffs, describe what is different about each of their personalities?* Rose is laid back, kind of shy/Lily is silly and sassy, more outgoing.
*12. What do you love best about your fluff?* Both are extremely affectionate, love to be held, and they love to wear clothes!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

great thread ! 

*1. What one word best describes your fluff’s personality? loving ! sweet , loyal *
* 
2. Does your fluff like to play? If so what is his/her favorite toy or game?yes he loves to play with little toys , loves balls and his fav ball is the treatball auntie andrea got him . he also loves any toy the boys are playing with , he likes to hide them in his bed. he doesnt like nylabones at all. He also loves to play with dirty socks ( go figure) 
*
*3. Does your fluff like other dogs? he likes small calm dogs .. he prefers maltese as well , but he gets along well w mostly all dogs , i havent seen him act up with any dog , he does however get a little shy if they r too hyper or if they r barking at him ..Any that he/she likes more?he loves my cousins silky rochie , Any that he/she like less? he doesnt like yappy hyper dogs *

*4. Does your fluff like to go in the car? well i dont own a car , so we take alot of cabs , and he used to enjoy but lately i think he gets nervous or anxious cause he shakes , On Walks? my baby that didnt like walking enjoys his walks so much now , unfortunately i cant stand the cold so he doesnt do much walking in the winter .. blame me ! Play Outside? in the summer he used to love going to central park and to the playground with the kids. *

*5. What is your fluff’s favorite thing to do? follow me around and lay next to me! *

*6. What is your fluff’s favorite treat? pretty much any soft chewy treat. Favorite Food? he loves chicken *

*7. Where do you fluff like to sleep? During the day? At night? Anywhere im at .. he lays with me on the bed if im on the bed , on couch if im on couch or in his bed in the kitchen if im cooking .. if im not home n the kids are he follows one of them around and when he is alone in the kitchen on his bed.. his fav place would be next to or on me... at night he sleeps with us on the bed .. he usually sleeps in the middle by our legs , he tried to sleep in between our faces but i couldnt let him with my allergies. *

*8. Does your fluff enjoy cuddling? Giving kisses? does he , he licks us silly ! and he loves being kissed and he loves being caressed and touched , he just doesnt like to be layed like a baby on his back he freaks out.. he is a terrific kisser  *

*9. What is the funniest thing your fluff does? omg soo many , when he plays rough w my eldest daughter , shes the only one he tries to nip n growls at her but thats because shes always played that way w him , its the cutest funniest thing .. also when he has zoomies and when he plays fetch he doesnt bring u back the toy he hides it in his bed n were supposed to find it n throw n again and again he will do this , also the eating a kibble he takes it to his bed , walks back , gets another , takes it to the bed , no wonder hes skinny he gets so much exercise lmao.. and his obsession with dirty socks , he sneaks n finds them n hides them on his bed , we have discovered dolce is a pack rat ! ooo n how can i forget this .. as soon as i take out camera out comes his tongue !! lmao*

*10. If you have multiple fluffs, do they get along? n/a*

*11. If you have multiple fluffs, describe what is different about each of their personalities?n/a*

*12. What do you love best about your fluff? everything .. but most of all how im his fav person ! *


----------



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)

*1. What one word best describes your fluff’s personality?* Friendly
*2. Does your fluff like to play? If so what is his/her favorite toy or game?* She loves to play! Her favorite toy is the cat! :w00t: But she loves squeaky toys and toys you can put kibble in.
*3. Does your fluff like other dogs? Any that he/she likes more? Any that he/she like less?* Dora likes most dogs. She gravitates towards small white dogs like her.  She is sometimes scared of very large dogs but will warm up to them if they are nice to her.
*4. Does your fluff like to go in the car? On Walks? Play Outside?* Dora HATES the car, LOVES walks, and likes to play outside.
*5. What is your fluff’s favorite thing to do?* Go for a walk with her Mommy and Daddy. :wub:
*6. What is your fluff’s favorite treat? Favorite Food?* Her favorite things are peanut butter and also whenever we eat finger foods, we let her lick our fingers when we're done. She looooves pizza fingers. :innocent:
*7. Where do you fluff like to sleep? During the day? At night?* When we are home she likes to sleep at our feet. :wub: At night she usually sleeps on her red bed in her pen.
*8. Does your fluff enjoy cuddling? Giving kisses? *Dora is not a big cuddler, she prefers to be at our feet instead of in our lap. She does like being picked up when she's tired. She will give you kisses if she likes your breath. She doesn't like minty breath so the best time to get kisses is right after you eat. :w00t:
*9. What is the funniest thing your fluff does?* She likes to chew on her toys on the ottoman, but she has a hard time getting them up there with her. She keeps dropping them just before she jumps so she goes up and down a lot until she either gets lucky or I go pick it up and put it on the ottoman for her. Then she'll start chewing and drop it off the edge accidentally and have to start all over again!
*10. If you have multiple fluffs, do they get along? *Dora is a happy only fluff. 
*11. If you have multiple fluffs, describe what is different about each of their personalities?*
*12. What do you love best about your fluff? *I love her loving, friendly personality. She has genuine love for everyone she meets but I am her favorite person and I'm very proud of it. :wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks for all the wonderful responses and please keep 'em coming because I feel I'm really getting to know each fluff individually. I can just picture some of the things that you're describing. 

Here are my answers about my 3:

*1. What one word best describes your fluff’s personality?*

*Lacie: Princess*
*Tilly: Twit*
*Secret: Sassy

2. Does your fluff like to play? If so what is his/her favorite toy or game?

Lacie: Likes to play with small stuffed toys. Perfers playing by herself -- throwing her toys in the air and catching them. Also loves to romp with Tilly and to have me pretend chase her.

Tilly: She will play night and day. Loves all the stuffed squeaky toys. Loves for me to throw her toys and she'll bring them back to me or to have me play tug of war with her. She loves to romp with Lacie.

Secret: Doesn't enjoy toys at all and HATES when Tilly brings squeaky toys to me. Secret will run away and hide. Secret love to do her circle dance and then have me pretend chase her -- i.e, "the get me game"*

*3. Does your fluff like other dogs? Any that he/she likes more? Any that he/she like less?*

*Lacie: She seems to like all other dogs. I've never seen one that she's not friendly with.*

*Tilly: She's shy with new dogs but will warm up to them after a time. Her favorite fluff friend in the whole world is her sister, Nellie -- Jerry's Black Lab. She loves when we go to Phoenix and they are able to visit.*

*Secret: She does well with other dogs but isn't that interested in them.*

*4. Does your fluff like to go in the car? On Walks? Play Outside?*

*Lacie: She loves to go "bye-bye" with me in the car. She enjoys meeting new people and "showing off" for them. She loves the attention that she gets. Walks are one of her favorite things. She can't wait to go to the mail box with me when I get home. We have a doggie door, but a very small, fluff proofed yard (patio home). All 3 of the girls love to spend lots of time outdoors when the weather is nice (most of the time).*

*Tilly: She wants to go with me in the car, but she does get nervous and is shy with people. She doesn't care about walks and would prefer to go in the stroller. She loves to play in the backyard too. I have no idea what they find so interesting out there, but they seem to love it.*

*Secret: She's OK in the car, but doesn't seem to look forward to it. She would rather be carried than walk, but she, too, loves to be outside in the backyard.*

*5. What is your fluff’s favorite thing to do?*

*Lacie: Go "bye-bye" in the car.*

*Tilly: Cuddle with Mommy*

*Secret: Be held by Mommy*

*6. What is your fluff’s favorite treat? Favorite Food?*

*All 3 love fruit as a treat (apples, bananas, pineapple, peaches, watermelon)*

*All 3 love chicken for dinner.*

*7. Where do you fluff like to sleep? During the day? At night?*

*Lacie: She likes to sleep in my home office in Secret's bed. I guess it's now Lacie's bed. At night she sleeps in bed with me in the crook of my knees.*

*Tilly: She sleeps in my home office in Lacie's bed. I guess it's now Tilly's bed. At night she sleeps in bed with me by my head. No matter where we are, Tilly HAS to be closest to me.*

*Secret: She sleeps with Tilly in the office or in her Pink Princess House during the day. She likes to sleep on top of me in the evenings or in bed.*

*8. Does your fluff enjoy cuddling? Giving kisses? *

*Lacie: It's on her terms. She will tell me when she wants to cuddle and then she becomes the kissing champion of the world. But when she's finished getting her "love" she wants to get down. She's very independent.*

*Tilly: She wants to be touching me whenever possible. She loves to cuddle and gives kisses but isn't excessive with kisses. Lacie can be excessive.*

*Secret: She loves to have me hold her, but never gives kisses.*

*9. What is the funniest thing your fluff does?*

*Lacie: She pretend bites my toes when I get home.*

*Tilly: Take all of her favorite toys and put them on the kitchen table and sits on the table and looks out the window.*

*Secret: She does this stretch with her back legs. You can say "Secret - Stretch" and she will fully extend one back leg and then the other. When she does this she likes to have her back to you. After she finishes, she will look over her shoulder as if to say, "aren't I cute!!!" Jerry cracked up the first time he met her and saw her do this. If she feels that you're not paying enough attention to her, she will do this to get your attention.*

*10. If you have multiple fluffs, do they get along? *

*Yes -- they all get along very well. Tilly seems to be the "glue". She is very caring of Lacie and they are very, very close. Secret seems to follow Tilly around, sleep with her and do a lot of the things that Tilly does. Lacie and Secret tolerate each other well but aren't really close.*

*11. If you have multiple fluffs, describe what is different about each of their personalities?*

*Lacie: She is very, very independent and confident and can be a loner at times.*

*Tilly: She is very outgoing at home, but is shy when out and with new people or new fluffs. She is very playful and boisterous.*

*Secret: She is very curious about everything and is intent on having things her way. She seems to be very brave and nothing seems to phase her.*

*12. What do you love best about your fluff?*

*Lacie: She's my "HEART" fluff. I love how "perfect" she is.*

*Tilly: She's the most loving fluff I've ever had. She's such a "free spirit" and enjoys life so much.*

*Secret: She's just too cute for words and she knows it. The longer I have her, the more loving she's become.*

*And, Pat, I too had forgotten about Abbey's walk to the water bowl. That video was sooooooooooooooooooooo funny.*


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

*1. What one word best describes your fluff’s personality?*

*Momma's boy.

2. Does your fluff like to play? If so what is his/her favorite toy or game?

Socks - he tries to grab one just before put it on, fetch with small stuffed toys*

*3. Does your fluff like other dogs? Almost all other ones.*

*Any that he/she likes more?* *His best friend shih tzu, Benny.*
*Any that he/she like less? He reacts like a wild dog to some in the neighborhood, the boxers, the black lab mix, the black/white border collies. *

*4. Does your fluff like to go in the car? Not especially.*

* On Walks? Play Outside? Yes! Yes!*

*5. What is your fluff’s favorite thing to do? *

*Walks and playdates with my friends pups.*

*6. What is your fluff’s favorite treat? Favorite Food? No particular favourites.*

*7. Where do you fluff like to sleep? At night?
in bed with me. *

*During the day? On his own bed in the corner of my bedroom. **8. Does your fluff enjoy cuddling? Giving kisses? yes always! yes!*

*9. What is the funniest thing your fluff does? nibbles hair, and his attack/play mode is to stand on his hind legs, and with a little turn of his upper body and what I call "jazz hands" and plunges to attack his doggy pals. He sometimes holds that standing pose for a few seconds -then the attack.*

*10. If you have multiple fluffs, do they get along? just the one.*

*11. If you have multiple fluffs, describe what is different about each of their personalities?*
*12. What do you love best about your fluff?  so snuggly, innocent and happy*

*Can’t wait to see everyone’s answers. I love to learn more *


----------



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)

I forgot about the "pretend chase" game! Dora loves that one too.  She would have us going around the house in circles all day if it was up to her.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Dora's Mom said:


> I forgot about the "pretend chase" game! Dora loves that one too.  She would have us going around the house in circles all day if it was up to her.


April -- we call it the "get me" game and I find that both Lacie and Secret love this one. And yes, they would play as long as I would chase. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

1. What one word best describes your fluff’s personality? Whiner

2. Does your fluff like to play? If so what is his/her favorite toy or game? Yes! He loves to play fetch, but he only brings it back to you if you exchange for it with a treat, otherwise he will tease you with it and try to make you run after him, that sly thing!

3. Does your fluff like other dogs? Any that he/she likes more? Any that he/she like less? He's okay with other dogs, it takes him a couple of meetings to really warm up to them. He's the same with humans. 

4. Does your fluff like to go in the car? On Walks? Play Outside? He loves "joy riding" and sticking his head into the breeze, loves walks, and loves to do zoomies on the grass 

5. What is your fluff’s favorite thing to do? hm this is a hard one...I'd say he loves getting attention more than anything  

6. What is your fluff’s favorite treat? Favorite Food? Human food when he can get his paws on some  

7. Where do you fluff like to sleep? During the day? At night? He likes to sleep close to me when I'm home during the day, ie on my bed or sofa. Loves stretching out on his Costco bed too. At night he sleeps in his crate with bed in it. 

8. Does your fluff enjoy cuddling? Giving kisses? He's an average cuddler/kisser, but I'm satisfied with this level. He tries to lick us on the mouth a lot, probably 'cause he smells food, and we dodge his kisses most of the times knowing where else he licked recently :innocent:

9. What is the funniest thing your fluff does? He stands on his hind-legs and tries to dance with me when he's excited  

10. If you have multiple fluffs, do they get along? N/A I hope to add a second when I have the ability to, and he better be a good bro!

11. If you have multiple fluffs, describe what is different about each of their personalities? NA 

12. What do you love best about your fluff? His cute face! I know, I'm vain, but his face is irresistible :innocent: Also, the fact that he's always so happy to see me, and how he knows when I'm not feeling well and will stick close by.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

*1. **What one word best describes your fluff’s personality? **This isn’t one word but what describes him best is that he is the ultimate “Mama’s Boy”!!!:wub:*
*2. Does your fluff like to play? If so what is his/her favorite toy or game? **Yes, he LOVES to play. When I first adopted him, he was really quiet and mellow and didn’t play that much…but as he settled down and became more confident, he became much more playful! He loves his squeaky stuffed toys and his little squeaky tennis balls the most.*
*3. Does your fluff like other dogs? Any that he/she likes more? Any that he/she like less? **Bailey loves other dogs, especially small ones. Whenever we see other dogs, he will start crying until I let him go up and say hello. *
*4. Does your fluff like to go in the car? On Walks? Play Outside? **Bailey goes everywhere with me but the sad thing is that he doesn’t really like the car because he gets carsick. He does a lot better with it now but he doesn’t enjoy it at all. He LOVES being out and about and visiting places with me, so he has to endure the car rides. He does love going for walks which he hasn’t done much this winter. :blush:*
*5. What is your fluff’s favorite thing to do? **He absolutely LOVES running around the backyard. We have a huge yard and it actually touches the fence of five of our neighbor’s backyards! The funny thing is that all five of them have dogs, so when they are all out in their yards, it’s quite a scene. Bailey runs from one part of the fence to the other, until he has visited all five neighbors’ yards and all the dogs in them. He also loves if I chase him around the yard…he loves to play “catch me.” He will pretend like he’s running after me, then freeze in the middle until I come after him, then he will take off!*
*6. What is your fluff’s favorite treat? Favorite Food? **Bailey lives to eat! He loves all food. He’s been on an all-canned limited diet for the past month though and now he won’t even sniff at the kibble. He’s tried all different kinds of treats in the past and loved all of them, so it’s hard to tell what his favorites are…he does love the soft treats the best though…and he loves pieces of fruit too.*
*7. Where do you fluff like to sleep? During the day? At night? **He sleeps in his x-pen during the day while I’m at work. I put two beds in there with blankets and shirts with my scent on them, so he is quite comfy. He runs in his pen in the mornings when I’m leaving for work and snuggles up in his bed…he knows the routine. At night, he sleeps with me in my bed…either right next to me, or on top of me, whatever he is in the mood for at the time. *
*8. Does your fluff enjoy cuddling? Giving kisses? **Oh my goodness, does he! He thinks he owns my lap and will push all other things (like my laptop) out of the way just so he can get to my lap and curl up. He is the cuddliest, kissiest dog ever…and he will lick you all day if you let him. *
*9. What is the funniest thing your fluff does? He does A LOT of things that crack me up! One of them is that, whenever anyone brings a bag or box or package in to the house, he thinks it’s for HIM! He starts dancing around us until we open it up and give it to him! (you think I may have spoiled him a teeny bit much?? Hehe) Also, he will do the “I got you!” game with me when he’s in a really playful mood – he will look at me and freeze in kind of a play-bow position for a while, and then all of a sudden, he’ll pounce on me and then run off with his little tail wagging like crazy. Also, whenever someone from my family comes in to the room, he will go get a toy and walk circles around them, making this growly grumbly noise, with the toy in his mouth. He gets so excited! I also LOVE that when I am holding him and someone else tries to take him, he will put one paw on their arm and push them away!! He doesn’t do it in a mean way…just like, hey leave me alone, I’m with my Mom! Another thing is that Bailey just HAS to be the center of attention – whenever he sees us paying attention to the cat or my little cousin comes over and I hug her, Bailey goes crazy! He’s not mean…he just will whine and cry until HE is in the middle of it all…or he’ll come jump on me and demand my undivided attention. I probably should not be encouraging this at all, but I just find it really cute. :blush:*
*10. If you have multiple fluffs, do they get along? I wish I had multiple fluffs  Oh...I do have a cat but I don't let him and Bailey interact because Isaiah's old and I don't want Bailey to upset him or stress him out. *
*11. If you have multiple fluffs, describe what is different about each of their personalities? N/A *
*12. What do you love best about your fluff? I love everything about Bailey. I am always saying that he is the PERFECT dog. But most of all, I love how much he LOVES me. Bailey’s whole world revolves around me….he can’t stand to have me out of his sight for even a second. I know that’s probably not a good thing but I really love having a little shadow. He loves everyone and is such a friendly puppy, but I am his favorite person in the whole world. :wub::wub::wub:*


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

This is such a fun thread. Thanks so much for sharing. I love learning more about each of the fluffs. Keep the answers coming.


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

*1. What one word best describes your fluff’s personality? Loving
2. Does your fluff like to play? If so what is his/her favorite toy or game? Yes she loves to tackle her fluffy toys. Anything leopard print or toy purses*
*3. Does your fluff like other dogs? Any that he/she likes more? Any that he/she like less? yes n no, likes either really small ones or really big ones (scary!)*
*4. Does your fluff like to go in the car? On Walks? Play Outside? Loves her carseat especially when she sees the suitcase. *
*5. What is your fluff’s favorite thing to do? Tackle her toys or cuddle *
*6. What is your fluff’s favorite treat? Favorite Food? I think she loves everything except kibble. Loves carrots*
*7. Where do you fluff like to sleep? During the day? At night? Sofa or Cat bed. In the big bed as we call it in our house.*
*8. Does your fluff enjoy cuddling? Giving kisses? YES!/YES!*
*9. What is the funniest thing your fluff does? She sits on her but and demands to be belly rubbed with her paws*
*10. If you have multiple fluffs, do they get along? N/A*
*11. If you have multiple fluffs, describe what is different about each of their personalities? N/A*
*12. What do you love best about your fluff? Everything shes perfect.*


----------



## Peace23 (Nov 5, 2010)

*1. What one word best describes your fluff’s personality?* Sweet
*2. Does your fluff like to play? If so what is his/her favorite toy or game?* Loves to play. I think best of of all Frankie likes to mouth moving targets (i.e. your hand or pant leg). He is very gentle and playful about it but its a bad habit that was taught to him and I am trying to break.
*3. Does your fluff like other dogs? Any that he/she likes more? Any that he/she like less?* Frankie is very curious about other dogs, so he will usually approach them on a walk, if I let him. He isn't too fond of hyperactive or vocal dogs. I think he prefers calm dogs, even if they are larger.
*4. Does your fluff like to go in the car? On Walks? Play Outside?* Frankie loathes car rides, he used to get car sick. He loves to go on walks and play outside but only if the weather is pleasant, he usually tries to head back in if it is cold or raining out.
*5. What is your fluff’s favorite thing to do?* EAT, by far.
*6. What is your fluff’s favorite treat? Favorite Food?* Venison & Sweet Potato treats are his favorite. He also loves cooked chicken.
*7. Where does your fluff like to sleep? During the day? At night?* He can sleep anywhere during the day. At night he sleeps in his bed in my bedroom.
*8. Does your fluff enjoy cuddling? Giving kisses? *Loves to cuddle (unless he's in one of his moods where all he wants to do is sprint back & forth across the room). Frankie will kiss anyone or anything that gets too close 
*9. What is the funniest thing your fluff does?* Hmm, I think dening/digging on my sofa. That never fails to put a smile on my face. He goes at it furiously and will pause to place his head in between the cushions and just blow? It makes this funny muffled sound, still not sure what he's trying to do there.
*10. If you have multiple fluffs, do they get along? N/A *
*11. If you have multiple fluffs, describe what is different about each of their personalities?* N/A
*12. What do you love best about your fluff?* His loving nature. Frankie is all love and play. He is an endless source of joy in an otherwise chaotic and sometimes not so friendly world.


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

*1. What one word best describes your fluff’s personality? SNEAKY
2. Does your fluff like to play? If so what is his/her favorite toy or game? He looooves to play with his little rubber soccer ball. You throw it and he brings it back. When he bringsit back he always does a little tug of war before he gives it to you.*
*3. Does your fluff like other dogs? Any that he/she likes more? Any that he/she like less? I don't know why but he always growls at black dogs...I teach him that all doggies are equal but sometimes...he goes off on his own..hmmm!*
*4. Does your fluff like to go in the car? On Walks? Play Outside? He loves to ride in the car and take in the wind while he's in his carseat. He equally loves to go for a walk but he is not a fan of playing outside. He will never play ball with you outside..weird?!*
*5. What is your fluff’s favorite thing to do? SLEEP!*
*6. What is your fluff’s favorite treat? Favorite Food? We don't really give him treats but we just ordered a bag of Addiction to try it out and he wanted to rip the bag open!*
*7. Where do you fluff like to sleep? During the day? At night? At night, right between mommy and daddy. He has his own pillow between ours. When it gets cold he cuddles under she sheets with one of us. During the day in his crate because its close to the heater and its warm and cozy or in between my legs when I'm on the computer.*
*8. Does your fluff enjoy cuddling? Giving kisses? He gives daddy more kisses than mommy but that is because daddy does the fun things with him...mommy gets stuck grooming him, cleaning eye boogers and his little booty.*
*9. What is the funniest thing your fluff does? He gets down on his two front legs with his head on the floor and he leaves his two hind legs straigt and his butt in the air. He does this when he is sad or when he doesn't get what he wants. Also, when there is bread (only bread) in the oven, he scratches away at the oven until the bread is fully baked...he's weird but we love him that way!*
*10. If you have multiple fluffs, do they get along? Only one for right now *
*11. If you have multiple fluffs, describe what is different about each of their personalities? n/a*
*12. What do you love best about your fluff? He is always my companion during the good times and the bad and he is always there to give me kisses or cuddle when I most need it.*


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

*1. What one word best describes your fluff’s personality?*

*PLayful!

2. Does your fluff like to play? If so what is his/her favorite toy or game?

FETCH*, *PULLING ON THE TOYS with us AND THROWING THEM AROUND*. 

*3. Does your fluff like other dogs? NOT REALLY, BUT TOLERATES CALM DOGS. *

*Any that he/she likes more?* *HIS BEST FRIEND PEPPIE.*
*Any that he/she like less? ANY DOG THAT IS TOO IN HIS FACE EVEN IF IT'S TO PLAY.*

*4. Does your fluff like to go in the car? LOVES IT*

* On Walks? Play Outside? ROCKY WALKS WITH ME FOR 40 MINUTES AND DOESN'T EVEN SLOW DOWN EXCEPT TO RUN ON THE GRASS AT THE PARK.*

*5. What is your fluff’s favorite thing to do? **play fetch, go on a walk*



*6. What is your fluff’s favorite treat? Favorite Food? 
HE LOVES CHICKEN AND LOVES HIS KONG AND NUKES
* 
*7. Where do you fluff like to sleep? At night?
on the couch in the family room*, *he's never slept in our bed. But slept with us when I was at my sister's house.*

*During the day? On his own bed by the back door to watch the birds.

 **8. Does your fluff enjoy cuddling? Giving kisses? He loves to lay with me on the couch and snuggle either on me or right up against me.He kisses us when we rub his belly, not much of a face kisser.* 

*9. What is the funniest thing your fluff does? There is so many things, but what cracked us up is when we are holding the remote to the TV and not playing with him, he tries to knock the remote out of our hands. He hates that remote, LOL!*

*10. If you have multiple fluffs, do they get along? just the one AND ONLY!*

*11. If you have multiple fluffs, describe what is different about each of their personalities?* N/A
*
12. What do you love best about your fluff?  so snuggly, innocent and happy and just wants to be with us.* 

*Can’t wait to see everyone’s answers. I love to learn more *


----------



## cometgrrl (Dec 31, 2010)

1. What one word best describes your fluff’s personality?
Happy.

2. Does your fluff like to play? If so what is his/her favorite toy or game?
Yes. Indy loves fetch, and wrestling with my kitty Dexter.

3. Does your fluff like other dogs? Any that he/she likes more? Any that he/she like less?
He loves other dogs at the park, and mostly likes similar temperament and size dogs. He does try to get the shy dogs to play with him.

4. Does your fluff like to go in the car? On Walks? Play Outside?
He's not too crazy about the car, but he loves walks and playing in the grass and at the dog park.

5. What is your fluff’s favorite thing to do?
Chew / bite.

6. What is your fluff’s favorite treat? Favorite Food?
He loves venison jerky and small bits of string cheese! He eats TOTW and seems to like that pretty well.

7. Where do you fluff like to sleep? During the day? At night?
He sleeps between the pillows on the bed, or cuddled up next to me. During the day, he sleeps on his bed in his x-pen.

8. Does your fluff enjoy cuddling? Giving kisses? 
Yes. Indy loves kisses, but he sometimes bites (ouch!)

9. What is the funniest thing your fluff does?
He plays fetch with himself. (video at the end)

10. If you have multiple fluffs, do they get along?
We just have one canine fluff, but 2 feline fluffs.
Indy and Dexter are about the same age, and best buddies. Eve is older (7 years) and she doesn't like anyone.

11. If you have multiple fluffs, describe what is different about each of their personalities?
N/A

12. What do you love best about your fluff?
Cuddling and getting kisses!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Brie -- love the video. It just goes to prove how smart they are and how they can think up their own games to keep entertained.


----------



## Ella & Sebby's Mommy (Mar 2, 2011)

1. What one word best describes your fluff’s personality?
*Ella: Hyper, smart, friendly, loving, excited, and loyal.*
*Sebby: Calm, laid back, momma's boy, shy, happy, and loyal. *
2. Does your fluff like to play? If so what is his/her favorite toy or game?
*Ella: Fetch! She loves to go get it, bring it back, and tug away with me.*
*Sebby: Chase Ella! haha. He doesn't really care for the toy, just his big sister!*
3. Does your fluff like other dogs? Any that he/she likes more? Any that he/she like less?
*Ella: Loves all dogs.*
*Sebby: Not a fan of big dogs. Loves his big sis more than any other dog.*
4. Does your fluff like to go in the car? On Walks? Play Outside?
*Ella & Sebby: Yes to all of the above!* :chili:
5. What is your fluff’s favorite thing to do?
*Ella & Sebby: Snuggle time with mommy and daddy! *
6. What is your fluff’s favorite treat? Favorite Food?
*Ella: LOVES CHEESE... Anything cheese flavored.*
*Sebby: Bully sticks! This 3 pounder will hold his ground to guard his bully stick!*
*Both love chicken liver!*
7. Where do you fluff like to sleep? During the day? At night?
*Both are sofa during the day, in bed with mama & daddy at night.* :wub:
8. Does your fluff enjoy cuddling? Giving kisses? 
*Yes, yes, yes, and yes! hehe. They're both HUGE lovers.*
9. What is the funniest thing your fluff does?
*Ella: Gets excited when we come home and will howl at us. It's adorable.*
*Sebby: When anyone stops petting him, he will smack us with his tiny little paw.*
10. If you have multiple fluffs, do they get along? 
*They adore each other more than anything.*
11. If you have multiple fluffs, describe what is different about each of their personalities?
*Sebby is much more quiet and calm than Ella, which is strange because Ella is older by 3 years.*
12. What do you love best about your fluff?
*The amount of happiness they bring me every single day. From the minute I wake up, till the moment I shut my eyes at night. Their constant snuggles, love, and affection never fails to amaze me.*:blush:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

*1. What one word best describes your fluff’s personality?*
*--- playful*
*2. Does your fluff like to play? If so what is his/her favorite toy or game?*
*---they all love squeakies except Emily*
*3. Does your fluff like other dogs? Any that he/she likes more? Any that he/she like less?*
*---not at first but they eventualy warm up to other dogs,they love cats always...*
*4. Does your fluff like to go in the car? On Walks? Play Outside?*
*--- bye,bye,they love it,walkies,playing outside*

*5. What is your fluff’s favorite thing to do?*
*---fetch squeakies and get belly rubs*

*6. What is your fluff’s favorite treat? Favorite Food?*
*--- crunchy treats and dried fruit treats by Vegitopia*

*7. Where do you fluff like to sleep? During the day? At night?*
*---daytime,where ever we are,at night with us*
*8. Does your fluff enjoy cuddling? Giving kisses? *
*---oh yeah!,lots of kissies*
*9. What is the funniest thing your fluff does?*
*---they sneak toys outside when they go potty,we always have to "frisk them" for toys...they "woof" in their sleep,they all dance like circus bears for treats and Sasha yodels for treats and "sasses" is she doesn't get one...*
*10. If you have multiple fluffs, do they get along?*
*---most of the time *
*11. If you have multiple fluffs, describe what is different about each of their personalities?*
*---Sasha is the silliest,Emily is laid back, Bitsy is playful,Rylee is a love bug ,Amber is such a snuggle bug*
*12. What do you love best about your fluff?*
*---I love the way they look at us,they snuggle up to us,kissies and I think they smell good.*


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

1. What one word best describes your fluff’s personality?
*Hunter is a true individual. He is loyal, sweet, protective, affectionate, independant, and sometimes - a little insecure and bad (but we still love him).*
2. Does your fluff like to play? If so what is his/her favorite toy or game?
*Hunter plays hide n' seek, chase, and also plays with his toys. His favorite soft toy is a lambadooble and his favorite treat toy is the "Dog Fighter" by N.O.*
3. Does your fluff like other dogs? Any that he/she likes more? Any that he/she like less?
*Hunter is insecure around other dogs and we have yet to encounter a calm and well controlled dog that we can have Hunter spend time with on a regular basis to help him with this. He appears to do better with smaller dogs that are female - he was very good with a maltese puppy this past summer and is more comfortable around other family members dogs now:chili:.*
4. Does your fluff like to go in the car? On Walks? Play Outside?
*Hunter loves the car and he loves being outside. Winter is very tough for us because I do limit his outside exposure which tends to make Hunter unhappy with me:angry:.:angry:*
5. What is your fluff’s favorite thing to do?
*I would say Hunter's favorite thing to do is curl up on Mom (he will settle for Dad) and take a snooze - it doesn't matter where. *
6. What is your fluff’s favorite treat? Favorite Food?
*Hunter's favorite food is 100% hands down his Grandma Lucy's! But, he also loves when we give him fresh fruit. As far as prepared treats - he really gets excited about dehydrated sweet potato.*
7. Where do you fluff like to sleep? During the day? At night?
*At night Hunter likes to (and only) sleeps in our bed. During the day he is usually in his bed in my office or on the couch with his dad.*
8. Does your fluff enjoy cuddling? Giving kisses? 
*Hunter was labeled as a non-lapdog when we adopted him but he is a cuddle monkey! He loves to be close to his people but he isn't a HUGE kisser unless its going to help him get something he's looking for:innocent:.*
9. What is the funniest thing your fluff does?
*When we play "I'm gonna get you" which involves me approaching him with my hands spread open and saying these words he will wiggle his tail and flip onto his back or side for some wrestle-mania. I can be real close to him or pretty far away and he will do it.*
10. If you have multiple fluffs, do they get along? 
*We are a one Hunter family.*
11. If you have multiple fluffs, describe what is different about each of their personalities?
*N/A*
12. What do you love best about your fluff?
*That he picked us as his forever family. :heart:*


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

*1. What one word best describes your fluff’s personality?*
*Benny: Goofy. Total Mama's Boy*
*Emma: Tomboy. Flirty*
*2. Does your fluff like to play? If so what is his/her favorite toy or game?*
*Benny: Loves when I chase him. Fetch. Hide and seek. His face when he finds me is priceless! It's complete shock to see me, as if he hasn't seen me in days. He gets soooo happy. *
*Emma: My smart cookie...she isn't into chase or fetch. She loves her Nina Ottoson toys. *
*3. Does your fluff like other dogs? Any that he/she likes more? Any that he/she like less?*
*They both have a BFF, Nico....he's a yorkie. Benny also really took a liking to Tyler. What a great playdate they had. But B&E really are snobs....they are so devoted to each other. *
*4. Does your fluff like to go in the car? On Walks? Play Outside?*
*Benny likes walks more than Emma. Em prefers her stroller. They love the car. They LOVE to play outside. They get into everything though....leaves, dirt, etc. I can't stand it, but they love it! *
*5. What is your fluff’s favorite thing to do?*
*Ben: play, lay on my chest.*
*Em: give kisses, play with her cat toys, beat on Benny. *
*6. What is your fluff’s favorite treat? Favorite Food?*
*Both love flossies. *
*7. Where do you fluff like to sleep? During the day? At night?*
*They sleep with us in bed at night. During the day they love their big bed in the kitchen. *
*8. Does your fluff enjoy cuddling? Giving kisses? *
*Ben: Total snuggle bug. He will fall asleep on my chest like a baby. He isn't a huge kisser but he loves to be close to me. *
*Emma: She is a kiss machine. We will order kisses from her. We will say, "Em can I have 4 kisses?" And she will deliver them like it's her job! *
*9. What is the funniest thing your fluff does?*
*Ben: When he wants to play he will kick his feet up like a little bull. *
*Em: When she wakes up she does this loud, girly yawn. She also wags her tail so much I think it may fall off. That or she'll fly away one day. *
*10. If you have multiple fluffs, do they get along? *
*Two peas in a pod! I've said it before but I think B&E were soulmates in a past life. *
*11. If you have multiple fluffs, describe what is different about each of their personalities?*
*Ben: more reactive w/new people and dogs than Emma is. Em is more independent than Benny. Benny is more affectionate though....totally needs his Mama where Emma will get snuggly but it doesn't last as long. They really balance each other out. *
*12. What do you love best about your fluff?*
*Everything! I love Ben's goofy personality. I love his bear paws. I love how he'll fall asleep on my chest for hours. *
*Emma...I love her pink, heart shaped nose. I love how she flutters around the house.*
*Most of all I love how much B&E love each other! **I couldn't imagine a day without my little peas. *


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

LOL Tammy:
*Em: give kisses, play with her cat toys, beat on Benny. 
Emma beats up on Benny! That is such a different pup then the one I saw at Nationals!
*


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

casa verde maltese said:


> LOL Tammy:
> *Em: give kisses, play with her cat toys, beat on Benny. *
> *Emma beats up on Benny! That is such a different pup then the one I saw at Nationals!*


 I know! She only acts like that when she's in her comfort zone. She was so moody in Atlanta. If Ben was with her she may have been fun and social LOL! I think the trip just stressed her out...hence why I'm not going to Dallas this year.


----------

